# Latest update on Pheobe



## tracerace (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm in shock. He did a fabulous job...there is sole, there is live tissue and the hoof itself is "healthy" (except in that short hind foot there is a bad case of thrush which really hurt when he got into it because the frog is gone).

The battery went dead on my camera so I'll post more pictures later...

The job took 2 hours...when he was done she was weak and layed down. She tucked those little feet under her for the first time in who knows how long. That made me cry. Just to see her lay like a normal horse and not to have to have her leg cranked out to the side...it just warmed my heart.

The solar views of these feet are almost normal. The left front is a bit flat on the toe because it curled up so steeply. the right front is oval shaped, but there is sole,there is a frog...it's an absolute miracle.

Pictures to follow.....


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear her feet are doing good, and that this may be her first step to a very happy and healthy life. Such a tragedy when people do such a thing. :no:


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jul 31, 2006)

That is great news...I bet she loves you for it..




: She is on her road to recovery thanks to you... :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: She's going to come around nicely.



: Great Job.....



:

Is anything being done to that guy that had her..(I know that it really doesn't matter because she is safe with you) He just needs to know how wrong he was for letting her get like that..


----------



## tracerace (Jul 31, 2006)

I got these two shots just before my battery went dead:

Front right:






and then the little darling insisted on laying down...and I wasn't going to deny her of that



. See how her feet tuck up under her? She couldn't even come close to that before. She would just stick them out sideways or with her knee up. She'll probably lie there for a long while! Her feet are blue form the thrush treatment.


----------



## virginia (Jul 31, 2006)

I am crying tears of happiness this time. Thought we had lost her after I saw those x-rays. Tracy you are an angel to take this little mare on and for loving her so. Thank you, Thank you.

Ginny StP


----------



## Leeana (Jul 31, 2006)

Tears of joy!!!!





It's almost like a mirable looking at the before and after pics

Bless you!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## shortymisty (Jul 31, 2006)

Dancing with happy feet (no pun intended) :aktion033:



: and kisses to you Tracy for getting her on the road to recovery



:


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Your farrier is doing a wonderful job with her - you are very lucky to have him! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Liz R.


----------



## twister (Jul 31, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: WOW is all I can say, what a difference, that mare must feel like she is in heaven with her own angel looking after her. Kudos to you Tracy



:

Yvonne


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG I can't believe how wonderful that looks! Your farrier is an angel! More pics! I love her name, Phoebe, perfect. Bless your heart for caring so much and saving her, she is very special.


----------



## runamuk (Jul 31, 2006)

Just a word of warning from experience...if he spent 2 hours on her keep a close watch for her to founder.......it would be a mechanical founder caused by the stress but I have seen it many times and it is better to be prepared than surprised as quick action (ie bute and soft bedding) can make a world of difference



:

Those feet look great



tracerace said:


> *
> I'm in shock. He did a fabulous job...there is sole, there is live tissue and the hoof itself is "healthy" (except in that short hind foot there is a bad case of thrush which really hurt when he got into it because the frog is gone).*
> 
> * *
> ...


* *


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 31, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Wow. He did a great job. I'm so glad to see her laying normally. I'm sure she's loving it too.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## lilfoot (Jul 31, 2006)

I am so glad I checked the forum before bed tonight.

Sweet dreams



: for both of us now



:


----------



## Champ (Aug 1, 2006)

I have seen curled over feet before but never to that extreme.....what a wonderful job your farrier has done and of course what a wonderful person you are for helping this mare!!!

Champ


----------



## minimule (Aug 1, 2006)

YEAH! Glad you found real feet under there.


----------



## tracerace (Aug 1, 2006)

Quick update - (my daughter and I both woke up sick today



)

Phoebe has manured all over her stall...I haven't actually seen her moving around, but there is the evidence



. She was sound asleep, on her side when I went to check on her a few minutes ago. The heat index is at 109* right now so she has the 5 foot tall fan pointed at her. She gets very upset without another horse near her so yesterday I had Cricket, my POA next to her, and today her babysitter is Salina, a Percheron mare. When I was in there last Salina was peering through the grill (cocking her head to get an eye on here) as Phoebe rested close to the wall. Salina is a good babysitter and loves the little ones.

She lets me touch her legs today - she would nip at me if I touched her anywhere below the knee before - it wasn't an agressive bite, but a reflex nip because it hurt. I was gently rubbing them while she lay there and her bottom lip started to gape open



...

Her face, shoulders and back look more relaxed. I promise I'll get more pictures - I feel guilty trying to ask her to move just for a good shot so I keep waiting for the right time



.


----------



## minimule (Aug 1, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## tracerace (Aug 1, 2006)

Look at this:

Phoebe on Saturday:






Phoebe about 15 minutes ago


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh! Look at her face! Can you hear her?



: She is so greatful and content! Will you keep her?


----------



## chandab (Aug 1, 2006)

tracerace said:


> Look at this:
> 
> Phoebe on Saturday:
> 
> ...


Wow, look at the difference in her stance. She looks almost hunch-backed in the first picture; much more comfortable looking in the second. She also looks less drawn up in the second picture (I imagine she wasn't getting enough water before with as hard as it was for her to get around).


----------



## Sandy S. (Aug 3, 2006)

GOTTA ASK, WHO IS THE FARRIER DOING THE WORK? SINCE I AM IN INDIANA AND MY FARRIER IS IN NEW CASTLE AND CAROLYN (FRANKIE) NOW USES HIM ALSO. HE LOVES MINIS AND IS SO PATIENT WITH THEM. (JOHN MEYERS)


----------



## tracerace (Aug 3, 2006)

His name is Tim Tritch - he's a CJF and a wonderful person. Let me know if you'd like more information.


----------



## tracerace (Aug 3, 2006)

A couple of people have asked me where Phoebe is going - I didn't know until now...Gini just told me she'll eventually go to AZ! I'm so happy to know she'll be with one of the wonderful people who have made all of this possible! I almost cried when I read that.

It will be a while before she can make that trip...I know I'll cry my eyes out when it's time to say goodbye :no: . She's SUCH a sweet little girl and it amazes me that she doesn't simply hate people...she is so trusting and gentle. Of course now that she's feeling much better she has an opinion ~ she refuses to be alone and gets nervous when I am moving the horses around and hollers out to them (a couple of them have really become attached to her). I've taken her for very short walks outside, but it's still so _very_ hard on her. She is basically learning to walk all over again - you can see that her shoulders have atrophied and she needs to slowly build her strength and coordination again. She is most comfortable and active on thick shavings.

It is a priveledge to be part of her life. She's a trooper...and she has the most beautiful little spirit...

I feel much better knowing where she's going. I thought I'd mention it since several people have asked me.

Thanks so much for letting me part of this everyone.

Tracy


----------



## Gini (Aug 3, 2006)

Hopefully, Phoebe will be joining Joy with Stacy in AZ for rehabilitation. You all remember Joy

from Alaska who was rescued by a young lady. She drove her to MA's then I beleive they transported

here to Stacy's. Joy is doing really well in AZ and we're hoping that Phoebe will have the same

results as Joy. We're hoping the milder climate will help her in her recovery.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear, Tracy, how well she is doing! :aktion033: :aktion033: Just a thought - I was dealing with muscle atrophy on one of my horses a couple years ago, and I found that massage and heat therapy really helped her out. I also had a volunteer come over who practiced Felden Krass (spelling?) on her. She really looked forward to her massages, and she LOVED the heat therapy - not sure if it applies to your situation, but thought I'd throw out the idea. Again, she looks GREAT!!!

Take care,

Liz R.


----------



## windycityminis (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello my old friends!

It's Lara from Illinois - I used to be a state coordinator. I think of the CMHR gang frequently.




:

As it happens Tracy is a member on a board where I am more active...exracers.com because my big horse is a T-Bred. (Mom has all the minis happily hanging out at her farmette in WI and they are GREAT!)

I just wanted to say thanks for everything you are doing for Phoebe. You are the BEST!


----------



## Gini (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Laura..

It's great to hear from you!!! :aktion033: Please come back often and let us know how you are doing!!

Your missed!!

Gini



windycityminis said:


> Hello my old friends!
> 
> It's Lara from Illinois - I used to be a state coordinator. I think of the CMHR gang frequently.
> 
> ...


----------



## tracerace (Aug 4, 2006)

Today a little light bulb went on for Phoebe...suddenly her coordination started to kick in...my husband and daughter and I couldn't believe what we saw. Sorry if you are on dialup - I doubt you'll be able to view the 2nd one, it's pretty long:

This was earlier in the day (huge improvement over this morning)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v645/tra...bo080306004.flv

And this was just a little while ago - she was upset because Remy was outside without her while I cleaned his stall (please excuse all the baby talk, we can't help ourselves)--

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v645/tra...bo080306003.flv

Just 7 days ago she couldn't walk at all. She had to toss her weight sideways to shuffle her front to the side. She could barely get her head higher than her withers and her tail was tucked between her legs like a dog. It took me 30 minutes to get her to move about 8 feet last Sunday (5 days ago). I'd say she's come a long way...I wish I'd had the sense to use the video mode on my camera before today :-[.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 4, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]tracerace- when I tried the first link it had your name and wanted your password. You might want to fix that. I'm glad to hear she's doing better and feeling better also.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## tracerace (Aug 4, 2006)

well, darn it! It worked for me...and here I thought I was being so savvy....



:


----------



## tracerace (Aug 5, 2006)

Sometimes it work, sometimes it doesn't. Hmmm. Idon't understand this stuff too well.

Does this one work?

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v645/tra...bo080306003.flv


----------



## virginia (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG I watched that 2nd movie 5 times and cried everytime I saw it. Tears of joy. It is absolutely wonderful what you have done for that little girl. Even the fist clip where she was limping was wonderful. Did the vet put her on anything for the pain? Probably not because pain will keep her from overdoing it. I am just so happy. Phoebe has the biggest and most beautiful eyes and they are filled with gratitude for what you have done. Please let me know about the bills so CMHR can reimburse/pay for them.

Ginny StP


----------



## minimule (Aug 5, 2006)

Watching both of those made me grin ear to ear. :bgrin Her eyes tell you that she is extremely greatful for what you've done for her.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 6, 2006)

tears of joy for sure


----------



## tracerace (Aug 6, 2006)

I measured her today...she's about 39"...

What do you all think she is? She looks Welsh - the more modern type to me...but do they come that small?


----------



## runamuk (Aug 6, 2006)

tracerace said:


> I measured her today...she's about 39"...
> 
> What do you all think she is? She looks Welsh - the more modern type to me...but do they come that small?


She very well could be a welsh shetland cross.....it is a popular cross and usually stays in the 39 to 42 range (at least in my experience).

I just love her and am sending alot of well wishes and white light her way. I still am quite worried for her........I was involved with one with feet like that (all 4) and as skinny as her maybe even skinnier.

keep the updates coming



:


----------



## tracerace (Aug 8, 2006)

I am still very worried, also. She is very stiff these last 2 days...but mobile. I'm worried because I don't have anyplace except grass to exercise her...fine for her feet, but she REALLY wants to graze (can you blame a pony?) and I'm not sure if a couple bites is making her sore...or if it doesn't matter. The vet will be out tomorrow so I'll ask him.

Another comparison:

7/30






08/01






08/08 (today)


----------



## minimule (Aug 8, 2006)

Could she be a little stiff and possibly sore from the moving she's been doing. I know if I don't do much for a few days and then try to "exercise" I get sore. If she has been standing for as long as she has....I would suspect sore muscle and feet from over use after non-use. (does that make sense?)

She does look like she is happier and getting healthier. If you look at the progression, her head gets higher every time you update her photo.


----------



## tracerace (Aug 8, 2006)

Yep, her head gets higher (and she can really felx it now!) and that little flap of extra skin between her front legs gets smaller



. That was something that amazed everybody - that she had extra skin like that. From what I understand, last spring she was extremely fat and foundered, out on grass according to the neighbors. So my guess is that at some point it simply hurt to badly to walk so she just stopped moving and the weight came off very quickly (just like with humans who end up with that extra skin when losing weight very fast without exersize).

I think maybe she is very sore from moving. She was real sore the day after I filmed her...and that was the most she'd moved. I hope that is all it is. Maybe some extra massages will help



.


----------



## twister (Aug 8, 2006)

:aktion033: Phoebe looks so much better now, in the first photo she looked like she had a roached back, must have been from pain, poor baby. But now she is holding herself so differently and she looks so much happier, you are doing a great job with her, please keep the updates and photos coming



:

Yvonne


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 8, 2006)

Definitely try massage therapy and a heating pad if you have one! It really helped my horse when she was stiff!




:

Liz R.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 9, 2006)

Now that her feet are so much better, she must be moving her body totally differently now. It would be understandable that she'd be a bit sore.......Kind of like when we excersize totally different muscles all of a sudden.

MA


----------



## tracerace (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, the vet just left...he was very pleased with her progress! And he says she'll be fine to travel, so Gini is arranging transport to the next phase of her recovery



. My family is really going to miss her (my husband was a little upset, actually) but I don't think they understand how hard it is for her here with all this grass everywhere :no: . The vet doesn't think she should ever be able to eat grass again - the scar tissue in her feet have really compromised the laminae (and will even moreso as she continues to heal) and she will be extremely sensetive as long as she lives. But the good news is that it's controllable as long as she is able to move in a dry paddock. I think he's saying he wouldn't risk it since she's come so far - he'd hate to see a relapse.

I gave her a loooong massage this morning and she absolutely loved it. She sighed and her lip drooped (and she passed gas! LOL!) - and she even buddy-groomed me. When she first came we were so careful about how we touched her because it was just painful for her everywhere. I was so happy that she enjpyed it so much! I'll try to arrange for an equinemassage therapist to see her before she goes - she told me she would work on her pro-bono



.

So...Stacy, if she's still going to stay with you, I will hound you for regular updates :bgrin . As will the Exracers forum where her story has touched everyone there. She's simply amazing...and I'm anxious to hear how she blossoms even more!

Oh, I forgot, while the vet was watching her walk in the aisle, Remy (pony gelding) stuck his nose out of his stall and nipped her in the butt so she kicked at him with both feet! The vet and I both got a had a good laugh over that...she is obviously feeling better if she can reprimand a boy for goosing her!


----------



## virginia (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you, got my smile for the day!!

Ginny


----------



## Leeana (Aug 9, 2006)

I love following along this rescue!

You have to get more pictures before she leaves for her new home



:

She has come such a long way with you already, she is becoming one lucky lucky girl!


----------



## twister (Aug 9, 2006)

:bgrin The thought of Phoebe chastising the naughty boy really made me smile :bgrin She has come such a long way from when you first got her, you have done a wonderful job



:



:

Please do post more pics before she moves on and hopefully we will still be able to get updates after that.

Yvonne


----------



## tiny zebra (Aug 9, 2006)

Tracy, you can ask me anytime how she's doing! And a big :aktion033: :aktion033: to you for getting her this far in such a short period of time!!!! I am a big picture taker so I will definitely keep you updated! I am working on finding a transport for her right now. Will keep in touch with you!


----------



## SunQuest (Aug 11, 2006)

tiny zebra said:


> Tracy, you can ask me anytime how she's doing! And a big :aktion033: :aktion033: to you for getting her this far in such a short period of time!!!! I am a big picture taker so I will definitely keep you updated! I am working on finding a transport for her right now. Will keep in touch with you!


Tracy,

Laughs! Stacy still keeps me updated on Joy! I love the pictures she sends and WOW! I wish I took that many of the horses! Never fear! Stacy is the best thing to come into my life and of course Joy's life. A real Gem to treasure!

And Tracy, Many Hugs to you!!! You are so special and have done so much for Phoebe! Another Gem is what you are as well!


----------



## tracerace (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey you guys, she's really sore back by the base of her tail - she'll switch her tail and stomp her feet at me if I rub her there (it takes some pressure though). She has never used her tail much but it's getting better. What do you think? I also niticed when I run my fingers down the bony ridge of her back there is a gap (the width of my thumb) right above the hip bones. I tried to see if this was normal by checking our other horses but they have too much, um, _padding_.



:

She doesn't use her tail with much force at all - she sort of wiggles it (again, it's getting better...it's actually useful now). This really bothered me when we found her because the flies and mosquitos were so bad and I could see she wasn't using it to fend them off. Perhaps it's an old injury? Or could she just be extremely sore from the changes in her body?


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 12, 2006)

Of course, only a "hands on" by someone knowledgeable with backbones could know for SURE -- but, my thought is like yours..........

She hasn't been standing correctly for a long, long time. The bones, muscles, tendons, ligaments -- everything in there! -- has been stationary for a extended period of time. IMO this malpositioning and lack of full range of motion plays a very huge roll in her comfort. It will take months of adjustment and slowly relearning to use and stretch her frame before she is able to work through this.

While we are very cautious with bute, and I realize that using pain meds can sometimes create overuse of areas not ready for use, in this case I would consider some mild pain assistance and antiinflammatory a great help to her. At this point she is NOT going to go running wildly around and create serious injury. So it would be something to allow her to move more comfortably and get the mild stretch she needs within the areas that are now compromised by non-use and atrophy.

Possibly something else -- plain aspirin, willow bark, devils claw. The latter two seem to be longer lasting and while not to be used in a PREGNANT mare, you sure don't have that to worry about. Thankfully. I have used B&L Solution (formerly Buteless) with very, very good results for such generalized aches. As a liquid, it's easy to put on their food and they seem to like the taste. Similar to my taking Alleve when I've overdone but know I must continue



:

Maybe you already have her on such a product.

You can already see from the pictures that she is beginning to hold her hind legs back where they should be rather than up under her, now that the front legs can hold more weight. That alone helps with the topline and the "hunch" she's eliminating is now sore. Well, that's how I see it -- certainly it is part of the cure and part of what she will need to be helped through to become well. Bless her heart, I KNOW she's grateful, even if confused. Guess I'd be confused too if after the years of enduring her situation an angel came and rescued me!!! Of course, she's confused. Probably can't even remember what normal is. But, I see her trotting along this time next year!!!!!!! :aktion033:



:


----------



## chandab (Aug 12, 2006)

Bess Kelly said:


> Possibly something else -- plain aspirin, willow bark, devils claw. The latter two seem to be longer lasting and while not to be used in a PREGNANT mare, you sure don't have that to worry about. Thankfully. I have used B&L Solution (formerly Buteless) with very, very good results for such generalized aches. As a liquid, it's easy to put on their food and they seem to like the taste. Similar to my taking Alleve when I've overdone but know I must continue
> 
> 
> 
> :


I used BL-pellets this spring for my mini mare that foundered. She had to be on bute for a little while as it was the only thing that helped her, but after she was feeling better, I put her on the BL-pellets and she did very well on them.


----------



## Jenks (Aug 14, 2006)

:new_shocked: wow!

Thoroughly enjoying watching this play out! You all are a great bunch!


----------

